# Who's the master of the riffs ?



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Who do you think is the riff master ?

For me it's Angus Young and Keith Richards. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

in my opinion, the top 5 metal riff masters would be :

1- james hetfield ( metallica)
2- dave mustaine ( megadeth,metallica)
3- dimebag darrel ( pantera,damage plan)
4- max cavalera ( sepultura,nailbomb,soulfly )
5- chuck schuldiner ( death )


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

malcolm young.
chuck berry.
jimmy page.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Tony Iommi and Eddie Cochran. It seems like everything is based on what they did..............


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hendrix, of course. He changed EVERYTHING. He may not have been an Earthling.

Buddy Guy. Is there anything this cat CAN'T play? He's 'been there, and done that'. Hendrix used to cop HIS licks.

the Three Kings: BB, Freddie and Albert.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Malcomn Young and Tony Iommi sure come to my mind as well.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That English guy, what was his name?...... Eric something....on the tip of my tongue... played with those other guys from over there Ginger and Jack... you know who I mean.. and that other guy Jeff Beck. :wink: And how about Joe Walsh while we're at it, and many more - Yeah Brian Moore... and Brian May... I think I'll stop now.:rockon:


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

When I think "Human Riff" I always think Keith Richards.

I'll second Jimmy Page, and of course Tony Iommi. Hendrix wrote a good one or two. :smile: Agreed on the Young Brothers, too.

I was a big Joe Perry fan back in my school days - he wrote a whack of 70's classics. Mark Farner came up with some great ones. The original Alice Cooper band's Michael Bruce and Glen Buxton wrote a bunch of my favourites and Paul Kossoff deserves to be included for "All Right Now" alone.

Jim


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

jcayer said:


> Who do you think is the riff master ?
> 
> For me it's Angus Young and Keith Richards.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Jimi Hendrix all the way for me.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Tony Iommi, Zakk Wylde, Dime, EVH (like, pre-1984... though that album is OK) and Randy Rhoads!

I rarely listen to anything that doesn't have them jammin' on it, lol. Little Zeppelin, Metallica (anything before The Black Album), Yngwie Malmsteen, Joe Stump, Paul Gilbert and that's about it, lol.


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

glen drover!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Definately agree with Tony Iommi and Jimmy Page. I'll also add Tom Morello


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Angus Young just listen to Powerage and Highway To Hell
Dimebag Darrell Abbott cant beat Cowboys from Hell and Walk
Tony Iommi Heaven and Hell, Paranoid and Iron man...nuff said


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

*.*

My dad ......


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

another vote for Keef, a riffing factory, all the others mentioned too:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

All the above fer sure. I'd like to throw in a
coupla' old timers. Les Paul and Lenny Breau.

Oh..and Frank Zappa too.


----------

